# 20: single surface planer



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

I have their 15" model and no complaints either. A Great machine that works well (had it for 2 years so far). I just have the three knife version but am impressed how sharp blades still deal quite well with difficult grain.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice addition to any shop. Can not wait until I have more room for such a nice toy as yours.


----------

